# Random health issues



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I had a wicked skin infection from a client who scratched me, and I too get hive-y or had have experiences with nickel allergies, etc.
What are you currently doing to calm this down besides calamine lotion?
Perhaps taking an antihistamine tablet to slow down the reaction or to calm it? Aveeno oatmeal cream, ozonated olive oil, or Essential oil of lavender can help with skin irritations. I would dilute lavender with baby oil and do a test patch. I had very similiar contact dermatis to yours when I mixed lemongrass, tea tree oil and lavendar together. EO can be very powerful - I found out the hard way. 

Also there are some over the counter homeopathic remedies you can try. Some health food stores will have them. A description of your condition and the remedy is usually posted. There are several conditions usually described. Good luck. I would also try to see your Dr.

For me, I put on some betaderm cream (mild steroid cream) that cleaned it up in 48 hours. Also check your laundry soaps/fragrances...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It sounds like you are sensitive to many things. I have the nickel allergy myself, so understand some of your frustration. Find a cream that helps & keep LOTS of it on hand. It's hard, but try not to scratch-you may even need to wear gloves to bed. The Dr. may be able to prescribe something. Hope you are more comfortable soon.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a similar problem with a maddening itch (but no rash) on my forearms & elbows, and what I discovered will calm it down is sunscreen lotion. The current bottle is Banana Boat Sport SPF 30, but the previous generic worked well, too.


----------

